# Jackson MNG poll



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

This is a pole for our 2nd annual mng. Chose one or more of the dates in the pole.


----------



## theredmission (Sep 28, 2005)

Pole or Poll?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I guess no one is interested in this MnG.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Im not sure who MNG or MnG is? How would I know her if I met her?
Edited
Now I know- Im 200 mi or more away. ill wait till she comes North.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

would be but thats just me


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Just threw my vote in for the 23rd


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Send out some pms to guys you know are from around the area. That might help get a few more guys.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Probably can make it anytime.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I voted feb 23. Is the location still Artesian Wells?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Personally, any date should be fine for me at this point.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay Feb 23rd it is. Artesian Wells. What time? I for one would like an early one so I can still hit the lake after the mng. Does anyone have a problem with noon or 1 o clock?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I'm going to busy during the day but I'm open for an evening get together, 8:00ish?


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I think I am good with any time that is agreed to Saturday


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

sounds good ! set a date -they will come !


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

Anyone still in?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Well we really dropped the ball on that one huh? We really need to get together. I just think it is a busy time for some of us cause no one showed. If anyone wants to get another one going maybe you will have better luck than this thread did.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

hey nice try lookin for gills! maybe try again this spring ! i know i wanted to but sat was just too nice for ice fishin ! im not an expert or professional meet and greet host but i think a panfish tounament- friendly! in irish hills then go to artesian wells for awards and drink and talk ! anyone else ? :help: what do you think? why dont we get together doing what we love ! 5$ per person 2$ longest panfish overall then rest for longest each species ? that way keeps contest easy and fun ! or the entrance money can go towards hamburgs chips beans pop charcoal etc have cookout at park !and fish fry :lol: come on guys ! maybe not just jackson but south-central mich ! i went to brown blast last year and it kicked#ss! just trying to copy some of it . :idea:


----------

